
An Alarm Clock That Also Brews Your Coffee? SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY - preslavrachev
http://distractify.com/pinar/best-reason-to-wake-up
======
dalke
So ... it's fancy looking variation of a Mr. Coffee? Which itself is a coffee
version of the Teasmade?

